# HELP! Problem accessing secure websites (hotmail, ebay, facebook) across all browsers



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I have a problem accessing some secure sites requiring a username/ password like hotmail, msn, facebook & ebay. This problem occurs across all browsers: IE7 Firefox and Safari. I can browse other webpages fine.

I can access these websites using my laptop (windows XP) using the same wireless connection but they don't work when using my PC (windows vista). 

I've had my PC for about a year now and it's the first time i've encountered such a problem. 

I've looked up this problem everywhere and tried almost everything but haven't been able to resolve it. I've tried resetting/ changing my internet security settings, turning off my firewall, scanned my computer with a number of spyware removal programs.

tried pretty much everything on here:
http://www.vistax64.com/network-internet/166443-cannot-access-secure-sites.html

*How do you ensure that TCP Port 443 is enabled in your firewall????


PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Nice link - I am a member at that site, but please disregard the "solutions" found therein.

Please run a Vista System Health report in HTML format:
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select Run as Administrator | the black cmd prompt (DOS) screen will appear - type the following:

```
[size=3]perfmon /report[/size]
```
It will take about a minute to run... then save it as an HTML file - you will see the default HTML file extension when you go to save it.

Please zip it up and attach to your next post.

What anti-virus are you running and do you have a 3rd party firewall? Do you use the Windows Firewall?

In the interim, do this as a test:
START | type Internet into the start search box | look up top under Programs and select Internet Explorer (no add-ons).

Can you reach those sites now?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply jcgriff2,

I've attatched my Vista System Health report.

I only had AVG running before the problem started. I don't have anti-virus software runnning like Norton or Mcafee.

I am using the Windows Firewall and the problem still persists even if I turn it off. What exactly is a "third party firewall"? I don't think I'm running one.

I've tried running IE with no add-ons and Firefox in safe mode and still haven't been able to access these sites.


Powercosmic


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

After scanning my system with AVG, it says a number of dll files have "changed".
(see attatched screenshot)

Could this be linked to the problem?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Thanks for the perfmon report.

I would not be concerned by the changes in the dll files as it simply could be attributable to Windows Updates.

A 3rd party firewall is one other than the Windows Firewall - written by a "3rd party" - not Microsoft. And you do appear to have one... please read on.

Per PERFMON report:
• You have A-Squared malware "protection" installed and it is stopping Windows Defender cold. Get rid of A² immediately.
• Avira ant-virus is installed and running in your system. Un-install it.
• Worst of all - you have Lavasoft Ad-Aware installed and running. Remove this ASAP!
• You are running AVG v7.5 - AVG v8 is now out. Un-install 7.5 and install 8 - 
http://free.avg.com/ww.download?prd=afe

Be sure to re-boot in-between each un-install - do the AVG v8 install last.

Now reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

Reset IE7 to default settings:
START | type inetcpl.cpl into the start search box and hit enter | select the Advanced tab | Click on Reset (bottom-right) | Click OK (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

After all of the above steps are completed, try your IE7 again.

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, I installed A-Sqaured, Aviara and Ad-Aware _after _the problem started to occur - in a desperate bid to find out what was wrong! So they couldn't of caused the problem. I've unistalled them anyway and have updated AVG.

I've already tried resetting the firewall settings and IE7 settings. I tried it again anyway like you recommended but I still have the same problem.

I've been unable to check my email/ facebook opn this computer for a few days now. After I've typed in my username/password and hit enter, the page just looks like it's loading for about 30 seconds and then I get the 'timed out' error. I can't even get to the log in page on ebay after I've clicked on it. I can browse other internet sites fine, although I have noticed videos on sites like youtube tend to freeze a lot?

It's not a problem with my password/ username since I have logged into these websites on other computers fine. 

Could it be a virus of some sort on my computer? Or could it be something to do with my router/ wireless settings?


I am stuck. 
Please help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

It could be viral in nature. I'd like to obtain further system information from you if you don't mind.

First, try and access one of the sites you mentioned. Then download the attached zip file and extract the batch and exe file to your desktop. 

Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see the black "DOS" screen appear and scroll, the green status bar screen then the AutoRuns viewer screen - let it scan (look on bottom-left for status - "scanning..."). When AutoRuns is finished, the screen will close. The batch job will take several minutes to run. It will dump the app and system logs, run AutoRuns, msinfo32, dxdiag, driver listings, etc... 

The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I've attatched my Vista Support zip file.


(ignore the post above)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I picked up the file and removed the empty post above your last.

JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Can you tell me what this is- 

C:\ColdFusion8\verity\k2\common\verity.cfg

Thanks...

JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you now or have you at any time had Windows Live One Care installed that you recall?


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what it is. Acording to the link below, it has something to do with creating and administering search engine collections within Coldfusion. Coldfusion is an application server which I have used for dynamic web site development.

http://livedocs.adobe.com/coldfusion/8/htmldocs/help.html?content=Tags_c_09.html


Is there a problem with this file? I've had Coldfusion installed for a while now. Should I unistall it and see what happens?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I found the entry - record #391 in your application event log where system restore failed w/ 0x80070005 - access violation.

There has to be a firewall in your system other than the Windows Firewall - at least that is what it is looking like now.


```
Event[391]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: VSS
  Date: 2008-09-23T12:41:58.000
  Event ID: 8194
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Kingsley-PC
  Description: 
Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error querying for the
 IVssWriterCallback interface.  hr = 0x80070005. This is often caused by 
incorrect security settings in either the writer or requestor process.
```
Back to your 1st post - 



powercosmic said:


> . . .*How do you ensure that TCP Port 443 is enabled in your firewall????


I re-read the entire thread again that you linked me to - the only reason that you would need to enable a port in your Windows Firewall is if it was on and another firewall needed to get through - as far as I know and have seen. Products like Norton, McAfee, Kaspersky Internet Suites have the absolute ability to rip the Windows Firewall to shreds; hence the reason that I had you reset it earlier.


Here is an extraction from tracert to this forum - this looks like a disaster!!

```
Tracing route to techsupportforum.com [72.
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.
  2  1332 ms  1497 ms  1795 ms  10.231.248
  3  2924 ms  2315 ms  3345 ms  leed-t2cam
  4  1224 ms   500 ms   167 ms  leed-t3cor
  5     *       29 ms    12 ms  lee-bb-a-s
  6  2152 ms  2545 ms  2041 ms  bre-bb-b-s
  7  3014 ms  1678 ms  1660 ms  195.50.91.
  8  1457 ms  1872 ms  1231 ms  ae-31-53.e
  9  1182 ms  1334 ms  1100 ms  ae-2.ebr1.
 10  1099 ms  1106 ms  1456 ms  ae-2.ebr1.
 11  1349 ms  1297 ms  1500 ms  ae-1-100.e
 12  1370 ms  1113 ms  1215 ms  ae-91-91.c
 13  1552 ms  1319 ms  1155 ms  ae-91-91.c
 14  1531 ms  1569 ms  1693 ms  ae-92-92.e
 15  1560 ms  1718 ms  1480 ms  ae-2.ebr1.
 16  1763 ms  2023 ms  2884 ms  WBS-CONNEC
 17  2616 ms  1391 ms     *     WBS-CONNEC
 18  3192 ms  1730 ms  2558 ms  lw-core4-g
 19  1725 ms  1065 ms   336 ms  lw-dc2-dis
 20   128 ms   144 ms   129 ms  72.52.249.

Trace complete.
```

Since you are in the UK and your tracert ran here to TSF in the USA, I ran my tracert to a UK site - look at the difference in the time (ms) -

```
Tracing route to ae-31-53.ebr1.London2.Level3.net [4.68
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  dslrouter [192.168.1.1]
  2     8 ms     9 ms     9 ms  10.5.40.1 
  3     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  P10-0.LCR-01.CMDNNJ.ver
  4    10 ms     9 ms    10 ms  130.81.17.91 
  5    14 ms    14 ms    16 ms  0.so-6-0-0.XL4.IAD8.ALT
  6    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  0.ge-7-1-0.BR2.IAD8.ALT
  7    14 ms    14 ms    15 ms  te-11-3-0.edge1.Washing
  8    15 ms    15 ms    16 ms  ge-0-3-0-69.bbr1.Washin
  9    86 ms    86 ms    86 ms  as-0-0.bbr1.London2.Lev
 10    88 ms    87 ms    88 ms  ae-31-53.ebr1.London2.L

Trace complete.
```
Still looking...

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It also appears that VSS (system restore) is looking for a device that is no longer there - a USB of some type maybe?


```
Event[393]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: VSS
  Date: 2008-09-23T12:41:57.000
  Event ID: 12305
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Kingsley-PC
  Description: 
Volume Shadow Copy Service error: [COLOR=red]Volume/disk not connected or not
 found. [/COLOR][COLOR=blue]Error context: DeviceIoControl[/COLOR](\\?\GLOBALROOT\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy27 - 
00000134,0x00560038,009DBC78,0,009DAC70,4096,[0]).
```

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

And 20 seconds b/4 that VSS failure - 


```
Event[394]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: System Restore
  Date: 2008-09-23T12:41:37.000
  Event ID: 8194
  Level: Information

  Description: 
Successfully created restore point 
(Process = C:\d216ec02ab380d2f7c41e2\[COLOR=red]spclite.exe[/COLOR] /path:
"C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\Install\[COLOR=red]SpcLiteGFX.exe[/COLOR]" 
/sp:VistaSP1-KB936330~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.0.18000; Description = ).
```

Do you by any chance know what the above programs in red are?

.


I also found this - the MS driver ntdll.dll involved in an appcrash under vlc.exe w/ a 0x00000005 NT STATUS exception - a memory access violation. Do you know what vlc.exe is?


```
Event[309]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Windows Error Reporting
  Date: 2008-09-23T17:29:01.000
  Event ID: 1001
  Fault bucket 649651134, type 1

Event Name: APPCRASH

Problem signature:
P1:[COLOR=Red] vlc.exe[/COLOR]
P2: 0.8.6.0
P3: 4675098d
P4: ntdll.dll
P5: 6.0.6001.18000
P6: 4791a7a6
P7: [COLOR=red]c0000005[/COLOR]
P8: 000681cb
P9: 
P10:
```
JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

.... Just found it - 

vlc.exe = VLC Media Player

It crashed most likely b/c a driver misbehaved and accessed memory illegally - the 0xc00000005 exception.

JC

.

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK....

I found this - from 18 August 2008 - (??)
Were you having problems with this same system then?

I "****"'d out and changed all personal information re: networks.

Is your network e*****??


```
Event[13182]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
  Date: 2008-08-18T17:08:54.973
  Event ID: 4000
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: K*******-PC
  Description: 
The Network Diagnostics Framework has completed the diagnosis phase of operation. The following repair option was offered

Repair option: View available wireless networks
You can then try connecting to "[COLOR=Red]e*****[/COLOR]" again or try connecting to a different network.
If you own or set up this network, reset your wireless router or access point and try connecting again. 

RepairGuid: {69847C11-A993-41B7-AC2C-FB926C906339} 

Seconds required for repair: 300 

Security context required for repair: 0
```


```
Event[13183]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
  Date: 2008-08-18T17:08:54.972
  Event ID: 4000
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: K*******-PC
  Description: 
The Network Diagnostics Framework has completed the diagnosis phase of operation. The following repair option was offered

Repair option: Click for information on troubleshooting low wireless signal quality problems 

RepairGuid: {CDF735DA-71DE-471E-85A6-98B05DF7D631} 

Seconds required for repair: 300 

Security context required for repair: 0
```


```
Event[13184]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
  Date: 2008-08-18T17:08:54.971
  Event ID: 6100
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: K*******-PC
  Description: 
Helper Class (RNWF MSM Helper Class) Event: 
Wireless Diagnostic Helper Class Event      
For complete information about this session see the Wireless Diagnostic Informational Event.
 Helper Class: Native WiFi MSM
 Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
 Interface GUID: 12653f5b-7051-4b64-8fd3-57bb65c9947a
 Interface name: 802.11g PCI Turbo Wireless Adapter
 Interface type: Native WiFi
 Profile: Discovery connection
 SSID: e*****
 SSID length: 5
 Connection mode: Infra
 Security: Yes
 Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Result of diagnosis: Problem found

[color=red]Root cause:
Windows cannot connect to "e*****"
Wireless association failed because Windows did not receive 
any response from the wireless router or access point.[/color]



[color=red]Detailed root cause:
Wireless association to this network failed. 
Windows did not receive any response from the wireless router or accesspoint[/color]

Repair option:
Click for information on troubleshooting low wireless signal quality problems



Event Verbosity:0
```


```
Event[13185]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
  Date: 2008-08-18T17:08:54.971
  Event ID: 6100
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: K*******-PC
  Description: 
Helper Class (AutoConfig Helper Class) Event: 

Wireless Diagnostic Helper Class Event

For complete information about this session see the Wireless Diagnostic Informational Event.

Helper Class: Auto Configuration
 Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
 Interface GUID: 12653f5b-7051-4b64-8fd3-57bb65c9947a
 Interface name: 802.11g PCI Turbo Wireless Adapter
 Interface type: Native WiFi
 Profile: Discovery connection
 SSID: e*****
 SSID length: 5
 Connection mode: Infra
 Security: Yes
 Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Result of diagnosis: Problem found
 Issue referred to: RNWF MSM Helper Class

Root cause:
Windows could not connect to "e*****"
You can try to connect again.

Repair option:
View available wireless networks
You can then try connecting to "e*****" again or try connecting to a different network.
If you own or set up this network, reset your wireless router or access point and try connecting again.



Event Verbosity:0
```

* Network Diagnostic Test - August 18, 2008 ?? --- could not connect *

```
Event[13186]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
  Date: 2008-08-18T17:08:54.968
  Event ID: 6100
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-19
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
  Computer: K*******-PC
  Description: 
Helper Class (AutoConfig Helper Class) Event: 

Wireless Diagnostic Informational Event

Information for connection being diagnosed
 Interface GUID: 12653f5b-7051-4b64-8fd3-57bb65c9947a
 Interface name: 802.11g PCI Turbo Wireless Adapter
 Interface type: Native WiFi
 Profile: Discovery connection
 SSID: e*****
 SSID length: 5
 Connection mode: Infra
 Security: Yes
 Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Connection incident diagnosed
 Auto Configuration ID: 2
 Connection ID: 2

Connection status summary
 Connection started at: 2008-08-18 17:08:45-644
 Profile match: Success
 Pre-Association: Success
 Association: Fail
 Security and Authentication: Not started

List of visible access point(s): 8 item(s) total, 8 item(s) displayed
        BSSID		BSS Type PHY	Signal(dB)	Chnl/freq    SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
00-1F-33-C3-56-04	Infra	 g	-80		6	 network1**
00-17-3F-3F-DB-CE	Infra	 g	-82		6	 network2**
00-1F-33-44-DD-CC	Infra	 g	-48		6	 
00-B0-0C-01-FB-EC	Infra	 g	-76		10	 network3**
00-1F-33-05-B3-9E	Infra	 g	-64		11	 network4**
00-1B-2F-51-98-18	Infra	 g	-78		11	 network5**
00-0C-F6-25-13-5C	Infra	 g	-74		11	 network6**
00-17-3F-AA-3B-F7	Infra	 g	-84		1	 network7**

Connection History

 Information for Auto Configuration ID 3

  List of visible networks: 8 item(s) total, 8 item(s) displayed
  BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Infra	 g	Yes		24	Yes		network1**
  Infra	 g	Yes		20	Yes		network2**
  Infra	 g	Yes		100	Yes		
  Infra	 g	Yes		34	Yes		network3**
  Infra	 g	Yes		65	Yes		network4**
  Infra	 g	Yes		29	Yes		network5**
  Infra	 g	Yes		39	Yes		network6**
  Infra	 g	Yes		15	Yes		network7**

  List of preferred networks: 3 item(s)
   Profile: e*****
    SSID: e*****
    SSID length: 5
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002
   Profile: E******
    SSID: E******
    SSID length: 5
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002
   Profile: 70********************
    SSID: 70********************
    SSID length: 17
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002

 Information for Auto Configuration ID 2

  List of visible networks: 8 item(s) total, 8 item(s) displayed
  BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Infra	 g	Yes		20	Yes		network1**
  Infra	 g	Yes		24	Yes		network2**
  Infra	 g	Yes		100	Yes		
  Infra	 g	Yes		34	Yes		network3**
  Infra	 g	Yes		65	Yes		network4**
  Infra	 g	Yes		29	Yes		network5**
  Infra	 g	Yes		44	Yes		network6**
  Infra	 g	Yes		15	Yes		network7**

  List of preferred networks: 3 item(s)
   Profile: e*****
    SSID: e*****
    SSID length: 5
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002
   Profile: E******
    SSID: E******
    SSID length: 5
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002
   Profile: 70********************
    SSID: 70********************
    SSID length: 17
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002

 Information for Connection ID 2
 Connection started at: 2008-08-18 17:08:45-644
  Auto Configuration ID: 2
  Profile: Discovery connection
  SSID: e*****
  SSID length: 5
  Connection mode: Infra
  Security: Yes
  Pre-Association and Association
   Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
   Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
   Profile matches network requirements: Success
   Pre-association status: Success
   Association status: Fail 0x00038002
   Association reason code: 0x00000002

 Information for Auto Configuration ID 1

  List of visible networks: 8 item(s) total, 8 item(s) displayed
  BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Infra	 g	Yes		24	Yes		network1**
  Infra	 g	Yes		24	Yes		network2**
  Infra	 g	Yes		100	Yes		
  Infra	 g	Yes		29	Yes		network3**
  Infra	 g	Yes		65	Yes		network4**
  Infra	 g	Yes		29	Yes		network5**
  Infra	 g	Yes		39	Yes		network6**
  Infra	 g	Yes		20	Yes		network7**

  List of preferred networks: 3 item(s)
   Profile: e*****
    SSID: e*****
    SSID length: 5
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002
   Profile: E******
    SSID: E******
    SSID length: 5
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002
   Profile: 70********************
    SSID: 70********************
    SSID length: 17
    Connection mode: Infra
    Security: Yes
    Set by group policy: No
    Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
    Connectable: No
     Reason: 0x00028002

 Information for Connection ID 1
 Connection started at: 2008-08-18 17:07:53-529
  Auto Configuration ID: 1
  Profile: Discovery connection
  SSID: e*****
  SSID length: 5
  Connection mode: Infra
  Security: Yes
  Pre-Association and Association
   Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
   Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
   Profile matches network requirements: Success
   Pre-association status: Success
   Association status: Fail 0x00038002
   Association reason code: 0x00000002



Event Verbosity:0
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The following in the code box below is an edited extract from one of the many reports that you gave me. It shows the loaded modules for cold fusion. What I find interesting is that these drivers are not running out of the \windows\system32 or even the  \windows\winsxs (Windows Side-by-Side = sxs) folder as I would normally expect. They are all located within a directory created at the root level of c: drive - highly inappropriate and potentially dangerous in today's systems - especially Vista. 

The Microsoft DLL (Dynamic Link Library) modulle  msvcp60.dll is part of the Microsoft C Runtime Library and this module in particular has roots going back to Windows 98. It was common practice at that time for software developers to modify such files which ultimately resulted in the "DLL HELL" that prevailed in the late 1990's/early-mid 2000's. 

I am amazed to see a date of April 4, 2008, on the msvcp60.dll driver found in your system as it was replaced by msvcp70.dll in 2002. What role, if any, this driver plays opposite your Internet connection troubles in unknown to me. I do know, however, that this is wrapped up in .NET and that you have suffered app crashes inclusive of 0xc...5 memory address violation exceptions involving NTDLL.DLL of this Vista SP1 era. 

From the folder name ColdFusion8, I assume this to be version 8. The release notes and other information on the Adobe product can be found HERE.


```
[color=red]
      msvcp60	6.0.8972.0		Microsoft Corporation		c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\msvcp60.dll	17/04/2008 23:59 	 392.05 KB (401,462 bytes)[/color]	
      icudt22l	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\db\slserver54\bin\icudt22l.dll	18/04/2008 00:15 	 7.98 MB (8,372,224 bytes)	
      icuuc22	2.2.0.0			IBM Corporation and others	c:\coldfusion8\db\slserver54\bin\icuuc22.dll	18/04/2008 00:15 	 520.00 KB (532,480 bytes)	
      swagent	2.9.0.0			DataDirect Technologies		c:\coldfusion8\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe	18/04/2008 00:15 	 716.07 KB (733,253 bytes)	
      swsoc	0.97.11.0		DataDirect Technologies		c:\coldfusion8\db\slserver54\bin\swsoc.exe	18/04/2008 00:15 	 1.06 MB (1,114,180 bytes)	
      swstrtr   2.9.0.0                 DataDirect Technologies 	c:\coldfusion8\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe	18/04/2008 00:15 	 116.07 KB (118,853 bytes)       
      CF8DotNetsvc Not Available	Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\jnbridge\cf8dotnetsvc.exe	18/04/2008 00:01 	 76.00 KB (77,824 bytes)		
      JNBDotNetSide			Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\jnbridge\jnbdotnetside.exe	18/04/2008 00:01 	 0.0.0.0	3.00 KB (3,072 bytes)	
      jnbshare	3.2.0.0			Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\jnbridge\jnbshare.dll		18/04/2008 00:01 	 376.89 KB (385,936 bytes)	
      cfregistryNot Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\lib\cfregistry.dll		17/04/2008 23:58 	 52.00 KB (53,248 bytes)		
      cfxneo	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\lib\cfxneo.dll			17/04/2008 23:59 	 32.00 KB (32,768 bytes)		
      izmjniado	0.5.0.1			infoZoom			c:\coldfusion8\lib\izmjniado.dll		17/04/2008 23:59 	 508.00 KB (520,192 bytes)	
      neouuid	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\lib\neouuid.dll			17/04/2008 23:59 	 28.00 KB (28,672 bytes)		
      PerfmonClientNot Available	Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\lib\perfmonclient.dll		17/04/2008 23:59 	 32.00 KB (32,768 bytes)		
      jrun	4.0.6.42951		Macromedia Inc.			c:\coldfusion8\runtime\bin\jrun.exe		18/04/2008 00:00 	 64.00 KB (65,536 bytes)		
      jrunsvc	4.0.6.42951		Macromedia Inc.			c:\coldfusion8\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe		18/04/2008 00:00 	 64.00 KB (65,536 bytes)		
      portscan	4.0.6.42951		Macromedia Inc.			c:\coldfusion8\runtime\bin\portscan.dll		18/04/2008 00:00 	 48.00 KB (49,152 bytes)		
      awt	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\awt.dll		17/04/2008 23:56 	 1.59 MB (1,671,168 bytes)	
      fontmanager6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\fontmanager.dll	17/04/2008 23:57 	 328.00 KB (335,872 bytes)	
      hpi	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\hpi.dll		17/04/2008 23:57 	 15.50 KB (15,872 bytes)		
      java	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\java.dll		17/04/2008 23:57 	 124.00 KB (126,976 bytes)	
      net	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\net.dll		17/04/2008 23:57 	 76.00 KB (77,824 bytes)		
      nio	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\nio.dll		17/04/2008 23:57 	 20.00 KB (20,480 bytes)		
      rmi	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\rmi.dll		17/04/2008 23:57 	 5.00 KB (5,120 bytes)		
      jvm	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\server\jvm.dll	17/04/2008 23:57 	 3.13 MB (3,276,800 bytes)	
      sunmscapi	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\sunmscapi.dll	17/04/2008 23:57 	 16.00 KB (16,384 bytes)		
      verify	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\verify.dll	17/04/2008 23:57 	 31.00 KB (31,744 bytes)		
      zip	6.0.10.6		Sun Microsystems, Inc.		c:\coldfusion8\runtime\jre\bin\zip.dll		17/04/2008 23:57 	 46.00 KB (47,104 bytes)		
      k2admin	2.0.0.0			Verity, Inc.			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe	17/04/2008 23:59 	 2.62 MB (2,743,056 bytes)	
      k2index	2.0.0.0			Verity, Inc.			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2index.exe	17/04/2008 23:59 	 1.27 MB (1,332,344 bytes)	
      k2server	2.0.0.0			Verity, Inc.			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2server.exe17/04/2008 23:59 	 2.90 MB (3,040,496 bytes)	
      kvcs	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\kvcs.dll	17/04/2008 23:59 	 245.86 KB (251,760 bytes)	
      libodk	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\libodk.dll	17/04/2008 23:59 	 990.68 KB (1,014,460 bytes)	
      libvdiag	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\libvdiag.dll17/04/2008 23:59 	 91.50 KB (93,692 bytes)		
      libvdk30	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\libvdk30.dll17/04/2008 23:59 	 2.16 MB (2,264,196 bytes)	
      libvi18n	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\libvi18n.dll17/04/2008 23:59 	 37.23 KB (38,128 bytes)		
      loc_xlt	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\loc_xlt.dll	17/04/2008 23:59 	 136.14 KB (139,408 bytes)	
      vgwfsys	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\vgwfsys.dll	17/04/2008 23:59 	 56.22 KB (57,572 bytes)		
      vzlib	Not Available		Not Available			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\vzlib.dll	17/04/2008 23:59 	 61.50 KB (62,972 bytes)		
      xerces-c_1_6_0			Apache Software Foundation	c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\xerces-c_1_617/04/2008 23:59 	 1.6.0.0	1.19 MB (1,249,280 bytes
      kvutil	2.0.0.0			Verity, Inc.			c:\coldfusion8\verity\k2\_nti40\filters\kvutil.d17/04/2008 23:59 	 276.00 KB (282,624 bytes)
```


.

Now, if you take the msvcp60.dll issue and throw the following into the mix, who knows where things stand. Someone at *3ivx Technologies Pty. Ltd. * was certainly thinking ahead about driver updates as their modules contain a timestamp of December 22, 2008, three months in the future as you can see below:

```
3ivxDSAudioDecoder	5.0.2.280	488.72 KB (500,448 bytes)	[COLOR=Red]22/12/2008 04:59[/color]	3ivx Technologies Pty. Ltd.	c:\program files\3ivx\3ivx mpeg-4 5.0.2\3ivxdsaudiodecoder.ax
3ivxDSMediaSplitter	5.0.2.280	428.72 KB (439,008 bytes)	[COLOR=red]22/12/2008 04:59[/COLOR]	3ivx Technologies Pty. Ltd.	c:\program files\3ivx\3ivx mpeg-4 5.0.2\3ivxdsmediasplitter.ax
3ivxDSVideoDecoder	5.0.2.280	352.72 KB (361,184 bytes)	[COLOR=red]22/12/2008 04:59[/COLOR]	3ivx Technologies Pty. Ltd.	c:\program files\3ivx\3ivx mpeg-4 5.0.2\3ivxdsvideodecoder.ax
```
Lastly for now, another Adobe product that you have installed is Photoshop Elements 5, with modules containing a time stamp of December 22, 2006. Vista was publicly introduced in late January 2007. There have been updates for v5, found HERE, that came out in May 2007. You may want to look into this as I myself had compatibilty problems with this same product and version and ended up installing it onto an XP system. 


```
msvcp71	7.10.3077.0	488.00 KB (499,712 bytes)	22/12/2006 07:21	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 5.0\msvcp71.dll
msvcr71	7.10.3052.4	340.00 KB (348,160 bytes)	22/12/2006 07:21	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 5.0\msvcr71.dll
PhotoshopElementsFileAgent	Not Available	106.16 KB (108,712 bytes)	22/12/2006 07:31	Not Available	c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 5.0\photoshopelementsfileagent.exe
platform	1.0.0.1	146.16 KB (149,672 bytes)	22/12/2006 07:32	Adobe Systems, Inc.	c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 5.0\platform.dll
```

.


Please know that I have written this thread with no other intention than to try and help solve your Internet connectivity issues. I cannot say positively that none of these three programs belong in a Vista SP1 system... only I myself would not choose to so so.

It appears to me that all of the tests that you have performed thus far on your system and IE7 have been conducted using wifi. The test results recorded in the Event Viewer show that your system is not picking up a wifi signal for some reason. Have you tried an Ethernet connection to either rule in or out a wifi adapter problem?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks your your help. I have unistalled coldfusion, photoshop elements and 3ivx. Still having the same problems... I've had those programs installed for a long time before I experienced any difficulties.

My network is actually E**** not e***** that's why I was having problems connecting!

I've scanned my system with AVG. Is there anything else I can do to find out what it is??

I'm baffled. Anyone else experienced anything like this before?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I see that you are connecting via wifi - have you tried connecting the system to the router/modem via an Ethernet cable?

JC

.


----------



## leatherface (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

I think i know what your issue maybe, i had the same issue but have now resolved it.

I was using a static IP address and had entered my ISP's DNS servers into XP manually. However these DNS servers had become obsolete and could not handle to protocols facebook, hotmail, technet etc are now using for images etc.

I got the latest DNS servers of my ISP, entered them and this fixed my problem.

If you have internet protocol TCP/IP properties set to obtain DNS server address automatically. Then the DNS server(s) you connect to at your ISP may need updating. You could check this by manually entering a free internet based DNS server.


----------



## Charan98 (Oct 9, 2008)

hi.
I have the same problem it started just yesterday. and i havent installed any new software.im using windown xp. has anyone found the solution?


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks leatherface. I'll have a fiddle with my DNS settings.

Charan98, have you tried changing your DNS settings?


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Where do I find the latest DNS servers for my ISP????? 
(I am using Virginmedia UK)

Are they here:
http://help2.virginmedia.com/help/getContent.jspx?page=h_internet_advanced_byservers


????

These ones: ??????????????

Primary DNS 193.38.113.3
Secondary DNS 194.117.157.4


I changed my DNS server addresses to these but I wasn't even able to establish a connection. PLEASE HELP!!! (((((((((


----------



## leatherface (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi PowerCosmic

Just some detail before changing your DNS setings had you manually entered your IP address and DNS settings into windows or were they been obtained automatically from your router?


----------



## leatherface (Oct 4, 2008)

Add the following free DNS server address now to prove that it is your ISP

208.67.222.222
208.67.222.220

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/cool-websites/free-dns-server/

That website should explain all

It is most defiantly you ISP's DNS servers. I use fast.co.uk. They are very reliable and very helpfully. 

When I called them to ask if they had some up to date DNS server address and told the support guy the ones I was using. He asked straight away if I was having problems with facebook and hotmail. Mine were about 2 years out of date.

I only noticed cause im a computer geek who had set them up manually. However most people yourself included will probably be getting there address assigned directly from the router.

Contact your ISP and get some new one's setup and if they don’t know what you are talking about, then dump them!

I highly recommend fast.co.uk they are a little more expensive but it is truly a price worth paying for the customer service.

Good Luck


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

They were/are obtained automatically from my router.

I will try and change my DNS server settings when I get home. 

My two other housemates have none of the problems I am experiencing. Could my problem be to do with an IP address conflict with another system on the nework?


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried using the openDNS settings but wasn't even able to connect to the internet whilst using them?

I changed them in TCP/IPv4 properties

Am I doing something wrong? I tried unchecking TCP/IPV6 but still I couldn't connect to my network. 

Should OpenDNS work with any isp?


----------



## leatherface (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

If you have put in the DNS address as shown on the openDNS webpage it should work. But you might need to flush your local DNS cache.

To do this in vista

You'll need to run cmd.exe as an Administrator. To do this, go to Start and type in "cmd.exe" (without the quotes) - THEN, go to the top of the search window (above what you just typed in) and you'll see a reference to cmd.exe. Right click on this and select "Run as Administrator".

In the cmd window you will need to type 3 commands

First

ipconfig /release

This will release your IP address

Second 

ipconfig /flushdns

This will flush your local DNS cache

Third

ipconfig /renew

This will get a new ip address assigned dynamically from your router vir DHCP

This basic trubbleshooting trick is very useful for lots of network releated issues especially IP address conflicts

Let me know if this works.


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I tried using the OpenDNS servers again but was not able to connect to the internet; even after flushing my DNS and renewing my IP address.

Are there any other free DNS servers I can use? 

I have a contract with Virgin Media so I don't think I can change ISP.

This is starting to become a real problem as I need to FTP stuff for university (this isn't possible either).

Any other thoughts? How have other people solved this problem????


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

I also tried this on my laptop (I normally use my PC) - which I am experiencing exactly the same problems with. 

When I type *ipconfig/ renew* into the command menu, it says:

"No action can be performed on Local Area Connection 2 whilst it has its media disconnected"

plus the same error messages for Wireless Connection 3 and Local Area Connection 4

What does that mean?


----------



## leatherface (Oct 4, 2008)

you can only release and renew and IP address on a connection that is recieving an IP address via DHCP, eather from your router or from a DHCP server.

You can still flush your local DNS cache.

I am guessing that you may need to put the DNS servers into your Virgin media box, try following the guide below

https://www.opendns.com/homenetwork/start

if you are succesfull i would then flush your local DNS cache

If you need help adding them to your router try calling Virgin Media. However it is my experiance with the big service providers that they will say it is unsupported even though it can be done.

I would keep ringing untill you speak with a helpdesk drone who is not a complete robot.

Good Luck


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Still cannot connect to hotmail, ebay, facebook, MSN etc

I've just noticed I that I can't synchronize to any Internet Time Server.
(added port 123 as an exception to my firewall & tried turning my firewall off, so it's not a firewall problem)

I've tried my ISP's time server ntp.blueyonder.co.uk and it still doesn't work.

Any thoughts?

I can use my laptop at friends' houses and at university so I'm pretty sure my problem is is related to my ISP, maybe my firewall/proxy settings?

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about changing proxy settings?


----------



## jjenjjenjjen (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the exact same issue. I am running windows xp and am unable to access secure sites such as bankofamerica.com, yahoo(can reach main page, but cannot login), facebook, my school website .edu and any other secure site. I had always been able to access those sites, then suddenly I lost access.

I have been troubleshooting with all of the listed ideas as found on this site and several other sites. I have gone so far as to change the mtu setting in the registry which did nothing so I changed it back and nothing worked.

Out of curiosity, I brought my laptop to school and voila! I can reach all of the sites from there. It is a problem with my apartment complex router settings. I argued this with the manager who told me basically I am crazy, but why will my laptop reach these sites from other locations and not at home??? :4-dontkno I am thinking about moving to a new apt :grin:


----------



## powercosmic (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Jen, you're not crazy! I initially thought I had a problem with both my laptop and computer. But it turned out that it was in fact my ROUTER that was the problem.

Try plugging DIRECTLY into the MODEM with an ethernet cable, as opposed to the router. If it works when you're connected directly to the modem, then it's almost definately a problem with the router. In the end, I was so fustrated with the whole situation, I bought an entirely new router and now I can connect perfectly; faster even. (Couldn't be bothered to fiddle with the old router's settings so I still don't know why I wasn't able to connect to https websites like facebook etc).

Only reason I didn't try connecting directly to the modem was because I didn't have access to it since it was in someone else's room. 

If you can connect to more than one other connection with no problems, tell your manager. My other two housemates could access these sites whilst I couldn't for some reason. Tell him to get a new router! 

I got this one, It took about 5 minutes to set up:

http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-WNR20...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1240867572&sr=8-1


----------

